# Window Stickers?



## TORRID2004GTO (Apr 17, 2007)

Is there some way to get a copy of the original window sticker that came in the car?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

they took mine before i drove off the lot. i dont like driving round with them on anyway. its says "hey look at me i just got this"


----------



## Chris Draper (Nov 19, 2007)

EEZ GOAT said:


> they took mine before i drove off the lot. i dont like driving round with them on anyway. its says "hey look at me i just got this"


Take it off and put it in the glove box then. They are good to have though, for any car you buy.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

true that let me check my folder and see if i still have the sticker


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yup i got it. well part of it any way. pic in a few


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

this was rip buy the sales guy i guess


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

My salesman included the Mulroney sticker in a big envelope with the sales paperwork, codes card and title. Dealer, Marina Pontiac/GMC, is very thorough regarding paperwork.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Still have my original sales window sticker. Also have showroom brochures from 04-06 GTOs. Will post pics later.


----------



## aspiringGTOguy (Jul 18, 2007)

eez goat you have to use a url not a location on your comp! arent you a super moderator or does that have no meaning or somehting?? im new to this forum still. and i have no clue what you guys are talking bout i'd really like to see a pic


it is not posting on putfiles. so its something wrong with the site for now. i will try another or give it to randy to post for me


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

mine is still on the window lol,
and i got a 06 brochure, these pontiac magazines they sent me,
and the oil consuption letter ,and some other little stuff in my filing cabinet.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, Here is a copy of my 05

Larry


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Can't get it to upload????

Larry

Finally!!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

This is a copy issued by my dealer.

It has "reissue" on it

The dealer who sold the car should be able to print you one.

Larry


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

mine was never installed so I have it in with the rest of the paperwork in pristine condition


----------



## TORRID2004GTO (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks, AlaGreyGoat


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

TORRID2004GTO said:


> Is there some way to get a copy of the original window sticker that came in the car?


Torrid...Try contacting the Pontiac Historical Society. For a fee of I think 20 bucks or so they should be able to provide you with the window sticker.

http://www.phs-online.com/


----------



## TORRID2004GTO (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------

